# Micro and Macro Nutrients



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

TECKSPEED said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Currently I am using API leaf zone in my 20 gallon tall tank to help my live plants out a bit, i know that leaf zone doesn't supply all of the necessary nutrients my plants need. So i would love to know of a liquid fert that supplies my plants with the macro ferts they need.
> 
> ...


If you are looking for commercially available products, Seachem makes a line of NPK (three separate bottles).

Alternatively, a much more economical option would be to purchase dry chemicals and use them to dose.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

in the long run which is cheaper? I hear dry ferts are cheaper but Im a beginner hear and am unsure as to where to get dry ferts and what to use to dose them etc.


----------



## Mahlady (Dec 19, 2012)

I am sure there are other websites available that have the same "stuff" but I ordered from here : Green Leaf

There is a good article on the forum here about dosing: Dosing Regime


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

which chemicals would i need to order? N K and P, all seperate correct?


----------



## Mahlady (Dec 19, 2012)

The Green Fert pack in the link has everything aside from "extra iron" if needed.

Green Fert Package Includes:

Micros -
Plantex CSM + B - 1 / 2 Pound
Macros -
Potassium Nitrate (KNO3) - 1 Pound
Mono Potassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) - 1 / 2 Pound
Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4) - 1 Pound

I think the pack has everything you need in it, but again, you could probably find it cheaper somewhere else. I just didn't have the time to shop around...


----------



## Mahlady (Dec 19, 2012)

this chart shows how much to dose based on tank size from the EI info page

EI Dosing Info


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

like i said i am new to the whole planted tank thing. I know that micros and macros are needed and that dry ferts are cheaper in the long run but was just hesitant about the dosing part. Lol the only other probel i have is i am using standard aquarium gravel as my substrate....beginners mistake i know


----------



## Mahlady (Dec 19, 2012)

I am too, my first planted tank was started on 12/20 - just thought I would share what I have found so far. I am sure some of the vets will chime in soon =)

Happy Planting


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

i sure hope so lol but i would rearrange my substrate and make it thicker but i just havent got the mustard to drain the water and tear my plants up, let alone house my fish somewhere for the time being


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

TECKSPEED said:


> like i said i am new to the whole planted tank thing. I know that micros and macros are needed and that dry ferts are cheaper in the long run but was just hesitant about the dosing part. Lol the only other probel i have is i am using standard aquarium gravel as my substrate....beginners mistake i know


Using regular gravel is fine. There just are better substrates out there (that you can try when you feel the time is right).

For fertilizers, as mentioned, you will need to dose N, P and K, which are separate elements.

The basic chemicals you will need are potassium nitrate, potassium phosphate and a trace mix (to provide micronutrients). Depending on your water chemistry, you may need a GH booster as well.

Chemicals like potassium nitrate will provide both potassium and nitrates to your plants.

Dosing wise, the most common regimens seem to be EI and PPS-Pro. There are both pros and cons to both of these methods, so you can do a bit more reading on them to find out about them.

I have a guide to the planted aquarium (linked in my signature) with some information as well as links to the dosing regimens I mentioned above.


----------



## Africancichlids637 (Sep 14, 2012)

No expert but this is what Im using and seems to work quite well 1 table spoon of each potassium nitrate,sulfate, magnesium sulfate, plantex csm+b to 500 ml of water. Dosing is 15ml every other day or as needed. This for a 120 fatboy. Running 4t5Ho co2 injection controlled by ph controller.

Mixing fertilizer is not that hard, everyones method is different depending on their tank. You can adjust the amount in fertilizer type according to your plants needs. I'm only 4 months into doing this and the results are amazing.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Africancichlids637 said:


> No expert but this is what Im using and seems to work quite well 1 table spoon of each potassium nitrate,sulfate, magnesium sulfate, plantex csm+b to 500 ml of water. Dosing is 15ml every other day or as needed. This for a 120 fatboy. Running 4t5Ho co2 injection controlled by ph controller.
> 
> Mixing fertilizer is not that hard, everyones method is different depending on their tank. You can adjust the amount in fertilizer type according to your plants needs. I'm only 4 months into doing this and the results are amazing.


Can you pour the dry ferts into the tank without mixing it with water?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

AlanLe said:


> Can you pour the dry ferts into the tank without mixing it with water?


Yes


----------

